# Regular los 12v de bateria de coche a 12v y 9v



## nolo23 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hola a todos, les agradeceria mucho si me pudieran ayudar en un asuntillo que tengo entre manos.
Me gustaria alimentar alternando entre 12v y 9v una carga que quiero conectar a la bateria del coche.
Mi intensión era colocar un regulador ajustable del tipo LM2576 e ir variando su divisor resistivo para que me diera a la salida 12v o 9v.

El problema esta en que en las hojas de caracteristicas se ve que para tener una tension de salida de 12 se necesita una tension de entrada minima de 14v, y si alimento a 12v eso es imposible.
Existen otros reguladores ajustables que no pierdan tension y sí puedan regular de 12v a 12v?

Tambien habia pensado en aumentar a la entrada del circuito la tension de la bateria a los 14v, pero nose ni como hacerlo ni si seria buena ayuda.
Gracias.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

Punto uno: Cual es la carga y su consumo?
Punto dos: Porque no alimentar la carga directamente para 12V y poner un regulador fijo a 9V con un interruptor de dos puntos?

Saludos.


----------



## nolo23 (Oct 31, 2007)

Bien me esplico mejor.

Me gustaria conectar unas luces altenativas al coche y estas estaran alimentadas por la bateria del coche. Para que esta carga funcione necesita los 12v de la bateria y consume hasta 6A. Al ser este consumo excesivo tengo intensión de colocoar un sensor de iluminosidad que mida la luz natural para asi, segun esta, dar un valor mayor o menor de intensidad a las luces. Con 12v su consumo maximo es de 6A (para noche cerrada) y con 9v su consumo minimo es de 2,5A (para cuando este empezando a anochecer).
Mi intensión seria colocar a la entrada del circuito un regulador tipo Lt1074 que aguanta en funcionamiento normal 6.5 Amperios,(antes dije el LM2576) y colocar un potenciometro digital en su divisor resistivo para segun que valor este midiendo el sensor de iluminosidad varie la tension de salida de 12v a 9v. Todo esto estara controlado con un microcontrolador.

Contesto a eletroaficionado diciendo que me gustaria poner el regulador alimentando a 12v para asi evitar sobretensiones y de paso evitar tener que meter un componente mas.
Me podrias decir como costruir un interruptor de dos puntos?

Muchas gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

El interruptor de dos puntos lo compras.
Si mejor le pones un limitador de corriente? No se si no sería mas adecuado para el caso.
En la seccion de fuentes hay muchos ejemplos para diferentes corrientes. Checate eso a ver si te ayuda d ealgo
Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 1, 2007)

SEPIC "Single Ended...", va, sería el LM2577 con 2 inductores, pero según donde vivas podes conseguir un integrado mejor como el LM3478.

Lo que no me cierra es que el LM2576 es de solo 3A y el LT1074 de 5A, vos decis que te aguanta 6.5A, lo cúal puede ser, pero varía enormemente con la temperatura y en el auto la temperatura es un mal a tener muy en cuenta.

La buena noticia es que que con el motor encendido tenes 13,8v en el auto.


----------



## nolo23 (Nov 1, 2007)

Muchas gracias por contestar a los dos.
Para electroaficionado:
De momento no voy a tener en consideracion el interruptor de dos puntos, ya que mi intensión desde el principio seria la de variar la ilimunosidad en un rango de 12 a 9 v con los 256 intervalos que me da el potenciometro digital. Por lo que tendria 256 intervalos en contra de 2 que me ofrece el interruptor de dos puntos. Pero si veo que es demasiado quebradero de cabeza lo haria con el interruptor.
La idea del limitador de corriente es bastante buena, me estoy documentando para ver si es la que acabo escogiendo. Si me hicieras saber de algun ejemplo que vieras para las tensiones 12 a 9v y corrientes 6,5A y 2,5 A, te lo agradeceria mucho.

Para Nilfred:
No habia oido hablar hasta ahora del integrado LM3478.Me podrias hacer un resumencillo de como me pude ayudar ese integrado?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 1, 2007)

Bajas el datasheet
Te vas a typical appications, buscas SEPIC.
Calculas los componentes para 12v de salida y entre 11v y 13,8v de entrada.
Reemplazas la red Feedback por tu potenciométro electrónico.

Parece complicado pero es tan sencillo como lo que ya estas usando.


----------



## nolo23 (Nov 1, 2007)

He estado viendo el datasheet y el LM3478 no aguanta mas de 1A, asique si le someto a mis 6,5A lo achicarro,jeje.

Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 1, 2007)

Practicá mas lectura y dejá de lado un poco la electrónica por ahora.
Es un driver de un MOSFET-N externo con un límite práctico de 10A. Teóricamente ilimitado.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola.

Si necesitas 2 voltajes, uno de 12V y otro 9V, solo usa un regulador LM7809, para los 9V, y para los 12V, usas la batería.
Te mando un circuito con LM7809, con un reforzador de corriente.

Puedes recalcular los valores para la corriente que quieres (2.5A).

Espero que te ayude.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola. 

Si necesitas 2 voltajes, uno de 12V y otro 9V, solo usa un regulador LM7809, para los 9V, y para los 12V, usas la batería. 
Te mando un circuito con LM7809, con un reforzador de corriente. 

Puedes recalcular los valores para la corriente que quieres (2.5A). 

Espero que te ayude. 


Chao. 

elaficionado.


----------



## nolo23 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas.

Pero igual me entendistes mal. Yo no necesito dos niveles de tension(12 y 9v) sino necesito 256 niveles de tension entre 12v y 9v, por lo que no me vale el LM7809. Por lo tanto necesito a la entrada un regulador ajustable de tension que transformadorrme los 12v o 13,8v (como bien dice Nilfred) de la bateria a unos valores entre 12v y 9v. El problema viene en que ningun regulador  (que yo sepa) me asegura que habiendo a la entrada 12v a la salida habra 12v.
Haciendo pruebas variando las resistencias de la red Feedback (la que va a tierra, en la otra no puedo poner el potenciometro digital porque el fabricante me dice que si se le somete a 12v se rompe), consigo tensiones entre 10,6 v y 9 voltios (los 10,6v son insuficientes).

Nilfred tienes razon la corriente la suministra el driver del Mofet-N externo, seguire practicando la lectura, que se que es mi punto debil jeje 


Insisto en que muchas gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 2, 2007)

Ahora que entendiste lo del switch externo, te conviene por precio el archiconocido MC34063. En este caso el datasheet no sirve de mucho, necesitas una guía que viene aparte: Theory and Applications of the MC34063 and µA78S40 Switching Regulator Circuits
Una vez hecho de la guía hay un circuito que te viene casi como anillo al dedo en la figura 18
Vin = 7.5 to 14.5 V
Vout = 10 V
Pero te tenes que amañar con el Iout=120mA mirando los otros circuitos.


----------



## nolo23 (Nov 5, 2007)

Muchas gracias, pero si te soy sincero todavia no soy capaz de solucionar mi problema ya que no saco un circuito que me sirva y el valor de los componentes que me sirvan.

saludos.


----------



## dal35 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bueno; encontre esto un poco tarde pero bueno ya que estoy, creo que se podria hacer con un zener programable como el TL430 y un transistor de potencia tipo darlington, adjunto el posible circuito.


----------



## fede098 (Feb 24, 2010)

lo que puso elaficionado se alimenta a 12 y sale 9 volts???


----------

